# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Testosterone base detection time

## thunderin

If anyone can give me information on what is the detection time for non-estered steroids such as testosterone base, trenbolone base and drostanolone base, I would greatly appreciate it.

----------


## Misery13

there's a half life scale on the home page the link is on the right side of the page...

----------


## thunderin

Thanks,but I am asking not about half-life/active life. I want to know how long do you have to stop taking these base steroids before a drug test in order to pass.

----------


## Drake Hotel

Testosterone base clears in 2-3 days. I've used it two days before a meet and tested negative. It's probably the same for tren , drostanolone and other steroids , though I can't say for sure.

----------


## thunderin

thank you :Smilie:

----------

